# NOVOSIBIRSK by Siberius



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Interesting thread, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Somnifor said:


> Interesting thread, thanks for posting it.


Thanks, I'm glad that you look!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice city and cute beavers .


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Nice city and cute beavers .


Thanks, Bears on streets don't go, and here the beaver in a city has found.


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

This city never stops growing .


----------



## otta (Nov 26, 2007)

really nice place, thanks for shots!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for comments!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool town!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like a friendly and very liveable city.


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

ikops said:


> Looks like a friendly and very liveable city.


Thanks


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots.
this city is getting massive....good development.


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Улицы города» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


Marks st.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again cool, nice photos from Novosibirsk


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again cool, nice photos from Novosibirsk


Thanks, at this autumn we have a beautiful sky!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice photos, Siberius! There are a lot of the awesome views of Novosibirsk here! Please for Siberius to post more pictures of tall buildings of the city! 

P.S. My favorite tower in Novosibirsk :cheers:








(by *Gelio*)


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Nice photos, Siberius! There are a lot of the awesome views of Novosibirsk here! Please for Siberius to post more pictures of tall buildings of the city!


Thanks, I will try!



**RS** said:


> P.S. My favorite tower in Novosibirsk


My too! Its business center ''Cobra''.


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

I have corrected first post.


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Город с высотных зданий» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках





Today...


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

business-center on Frunze st.

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Anton55 (May 27, 2010)

Siberius said:


> ^^Thanks, yes, its Russia, Siberia


Географию выучи Омск выше и идёт первым а патом идёт новосиб
а то вообще в алтай засунули:bash:


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Anton55 said:


> Географию выучи Омск выше и идёт первым а патом идёт новосиб
> а то вообще в алтай засунули:bash:


Ну что ж ты - первый раз зашел и сразу учиться посылаешь? Просто скопировал неудачную карту, не я же ее рисовал. Что касается Новосибирска, то он на своем месте. Все что около в данном случае не имеет значения.


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice photos... wonderfull!!!!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

The Punisher 1924 said:


> Nice photos... wonderfull!!!!


Thank's!

Kotovskogo st.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/339647/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/339646/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*Well*

Well, now it is quiet time to think about the architecture of the new buildings, you know smth not coping the: "already not soviet but still not adult" architecture of the 90´s.
Though it´s very good to see the development of the development here 

Can you show how sience infrastructure is growing, Novosibirsk is the city of lot´s of sientifical centers and there is a University there, isn´t it ?


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

office building - "Lanta-Center"

Фотографии в альбоме «Улицы города» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Vatutina st.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/410305/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/410323/


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Город с высотных зданий» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Город с высотных зданий» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

*Some photo from height has accumulated:*

Фотографии в альбоме «Город с высотных зданий» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Город с высотных зданий» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Город с высотных зданий» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos...


----------



## avd200 (Sep 5, 2011)

Наш город красивый! спасибо классные фотки:banana:. Реально Сони "доска"? Мне на зеркалку не всегда получается так снимать?!
Спасибо еще раз за фотки нашего города!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

avd200 said:


> Наш город красивый! спасибо классные фотки:banana:. Реально Сони "доска"? Мне на зеркалку не всегда получается так снимать?!
> Спасибо еще раз за фотки нашего города!


Спасибо! да, на него снимаю, но потом конечно дорабатывать приходится.


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

*Street life *

Фотографии в альбоме «Улицы города» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

*Down the river OB on a boat.*

The Ob River, is a major river in western Siberia, Russia and is the world's seventh longest river. It is the westernmost 
of the three great Siberian rivers that flow into the Arctic Ocean (the other two being the Lena River and the Yenisei River). 
The Gulf of Ob is the world's longest estuary.

The combined Ob-Irtysh system, the third-longest river system of Asia (after China's Yangtze and Yellow rivers), 
is 5,410 kilometres (3,360 mi) long, and the area of its basin 2,990,000 square kilometres (1,150,000 sq mi).

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулка на теплоходе» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулка на теплоходе» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates, thanks....kay:


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

*Linguine*, thanks!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Last year autumn


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/540906/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice looking city


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Very interesting!*

Hello, when I saw this thread I was very surprised as this contrasts enormously with what the media here write about Russia, they say that outside Moscow and St-Petersburg Russia is in decay, the population dwindles and many men drink themselves to death. But here I see a provincial city which appears to be growing and prosper, it's full of new high-rises, cars and shiopping centres. 
What is true about that Russian population dwindles? The presence of many construction cranes seems to indicate the opposite, or are there internal migration movements and is Novosibirsk a growth pole whereas other places really are losing population? 
I also remember having read something about that government encourages or even forces people to move out of rural areas by closing all basic public services which are only provided in some cities, what is true about that?


----------



## GammaHamster (Jul 22, 2010)

domtoren said:


> What is true about that Russian population dwindles? The presence of many construction cranes seems to indicate the opposite, or are there internal migration movements and is Novosibirsk a growth pole whereas other places really are losing population?


Wiki to the rescue:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Russia



> In 2011, the population of Russia grew by 160,000 people,[5] and reached a total of more than 143 million.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

domtoren said:


> I also remember having read something about that government encourages or even forces people to move out of rural areas by closing all basic public services which are only provided in some cities, what is true about that?



Stupidity. Quite the opposite.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Now, Novosibirsk doesn't quite deserve the title of provincial town, it is after all the main city in Siberia, with some 1.4 mio inhabitants. I'm less sure about smaller cities in more traditional industrial areas, or in the countryside. As in many countries, the (bigger) cities grow, but small, isolated areas have it more difficult, I guess. And Russia is so big, that a lot of areas are quite isolated.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I find this thought very interesting: when I first heard of Siberia, I've heard it is a cold, bitter place during the winter, with lots of snow coming in from the Arctic, and it is a mostly desolated place because cities are far apart from each other that one needs to fly around just to get to another city (like, say, Moscow to Novosibirsk). On the other hand, as this is my first time here, I find Novosibirsk to be a magical place... (Is that the River Volga I see or something?)

Your city's skyline looks very modern indeed, in line with other western cities, despite being in the middle of Siberia. And I find the highways to be relatively smooth sailing (by the way, I might want to ask if you can show more highway pics since I love them a lot!), plus with lots of cranes, I observe that Novosibirsk is really growing pretty fast! I couldn't believe that despite being located far away in Moscow, I feel like Novosibirsk is a large city that really deserves attention from other countries. Superb shots, and Merry (Orthodox) Christmas!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

*Technopark*

Фотографии в альбоме «Академгородок» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Is that the River Volga I see or something?


It's the Ob river


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/648544/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/648548/


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

@Siberius Thanks for your clarification. But I truly find your city to be truly amazing... even in the depths of winter, Novosibirsk looks really wonderful, with all the modern towers and the grand church. I am deeply surprised, though, at the strikingly uber-modern *Technopark*: those buildings truly made me think that it isn't really Novosibirsk at all because of the truly unique design of the structure... the closest building that is similar to that building would be a building in Beijing that hosts a television network. Your pictures truly make me want to visit the city for a few days just to explore the city from the River Ob, and I would really love to take a walk through your city streets. Siberia, for me, does not look gloomy or scary after all after going through your city's photos!


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

*Fieldsofdreams*, thanks! Skyscrapercity is a good tool for the study of geography!


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Siberius можно вам тут своих фоток докинуть? 

A few of my photos of Novosibirsk:



Lenin Square, 360° panoramic:


Museum of local lore:


The Red Army:


Ordzhonikidze Street:


Building on Red avenue:


Circus:


Ascension Cathedral:


Metro station "Golden Niva":


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Koshmar said:


> Siberius можно вам тут своих фоток докинуть?


Есть общая фотоверка http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1127173&page=16&highlight=


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

surovy_mag said:


> Есть общая фотоверка http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1127173&page=16&highlight=


Да, лучше туда.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Извините тогда. Не углядел той темы...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos from Novosibirsk....thanks @Koshmar. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Koshmar, your images of the city look truly wonderful! I am pleased to see that the older structures in one part of Novosibirsk blending in well with the more modern towers on another... and on your first pic, I truly wonder if those are apartments or offices, or even both? And I sense that the Soviet connection still remains intact in the city with the Red Army statues... Lovely shots, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

_"Kedrovy" village_

Фотографии в альбоме «поселок "Кедровый"» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/710754/


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

Merry Christmas, dear skyscrapercity.com!


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/737431/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/737430/

theatre of the young spectator


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/737434/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/737433/

Mariott hotel 5*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/737435/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petia-osipov/view/737436/


----------



## Siberius (Dec 3, 2009)

construction of the "Bugrinsky" bridge across The Ob river

Фотографии в альбоме «Мостовой переход» Siberius на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## RobertaLovato (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow what a beautiful city. Too bad I can't go to russia.


----------

